
Amazon’s Ring Planned Neighborhood “Watch Lists” Built on Facial Recognition - mindgam3
https://theintercept.com/2019/11/26/amazon-ring-home-security-facial-recognition/
======
rogerkirkness
This will be 100% normal, barely discussed, over the hill, universal in 5
years.

~~~
im_with_stupid
As long as criminals find something more lucrative than stealing packages, I
agree.

~~~
astrodust
Package theft could be solved in many other ways, like having a proper drop-
bin.

Or you could impose pervasive surveillance on every house in the neighborhood,
inside and out.

~~~
im_with_stupid
I don't know what a proper drop bin looks like. If it's large enough for all
packages, it's automatically large enough for someone to fit inside of.

The closest sufficient thing I can think of is a front patio that I'd leave
unlocked for a mailman/mailwoman. They can then lock it if they leave a
package, but I know the mail industry too well. The chances of having a
carrier that actually locks things is pretty low. The problem has originated
largely by an industry that delivers packages without concern of the theft
that might occur. So you're going to blame me if I get fed up with theft and
decide to install something that attempts every possible method of cooperating
with police to prevent crime?

All I can say is, I hope you get every package stolen off your porch this
holiday season. Maybe those "less fortunate" will benefit and you can be
thankful for that.

~~~
AndrewBissell
"On the one hand, yes, this brings us closer to a dystopian all-seeing
surveillance state which tracks every private citizens' movements at all
times. But on the other hand, it's _really damned inconvenient_ to have to get
my packages at the nearest Whole Foods or even just ask Amazon to send another
one."

